# Tomcat 6.0.20 error

## Beju

Hello,

After launching the tomcat init.d script (everything's "ok") I can't access the server on http://127.0.0.1:8080/  - I'm getting 400 Bad Request error.

this is what I found in logs:

cat /var/log/tomcat-6/catalina.out

```
2009-10-01 12:17:28 org.apache.catalina.core.AprLifecycleListener init

INFO: The APR based Apache Tomcat Native library which allows optimal performance in production environments was not found on the java.library.path: /opt/sun-jdk-1.6.0.15/jre/lib/i386/client:/opt/sun-jdk-1.6.0.15/jre/lib/i386:/opt/sun-jdk-1.6.0.15/jre/../lib/i386:/usr/java/packages/lib/i386:/lib:/usr/lib

2009-10-01 12:17:28 org.apache.coyote.http11.Http11Protocol init

INFO: Initializing Coyote HTTP/1.1 on http-8080

2009-10-01 12:17:28 org.apache.catalina.startup.Catalina load

INFO: Initialization processed in 838 ms

2009-10-01 12:17:28 org.apache.catalina.core.StandardService start

INFO: Starting service Catalina

2009-10-01 12:17:28 org.apache.catalina.core.StandardEngine start

INFO: Starting Servlet Engine: Apache Tomcat/6.0.20

2009-10-01 12:17:29 org.apache.catalina.core.StandardContext start

SEVERE: Error listenerStart

2009-10-01 12:17:29 org.apache.catalina.core.StandardContext start

SEVERE: Context [/examples] startup failed due to previous errors

2009-10-01 12:17:29 org.apache.coyote.http11.Http11Protocol start

INFO: Starting Coyote HTTP/1.1 on http-8080

2009-10-01 12:17:30 org.apache.jk.common.ChannelSocket init

INFO: JK: ajp13 listening on /0.0.0.0:8009

2009-10-01 12:17:30 org.apache.jk.server.JkMain start

INFO: Jk running ID=0 time=0/52  config=null

2009-10-01 12:17:30 org.apache.catalina.startup.Catalina start

INFO: Server startup in 1269 ms

2009-10-01 12:18:09 org.apache.catalina.startup.HostConfig checkResources

INFO: Undeploying context [/manager]

```

And this is what I think what's caused those errors:

cat /var/log/tomcat-6/localhost.2009-10-01.log

```
2009-10-01 12:17:29 org.apache.catalina.core.StandardContext listenerStart

SEVERE: Error configuring application listener of class listeners.ContextListener

java.lang.ClassNotFoundException: listeners.ContextListener

   at org.apache.catalina.loader.WebappClassLoader.loadClass(Unknown Source)

... blah blah blah ...

   at org.apache.catalina.startup.Bootstrap.main(Unknown Source)

2009-10-01 12:17:29 org.apache.catalina.core.StandardContext listenerStart

SEVERE: Error configuring application listener of class listeners.SessionListener

java.lang.ClassNotFoundException: listeners.SessionListener

   at org.apache.catalina.loader.WebappClassLoader.loadClass(Unknown Source)

... blah blah blah ...

   at org.apache.catalina.startup.Bootstrap.main(Unknown Source)
```

Is there a way I can fix this?

----------

## n3bul4

Hello,

have you tried to disable the /examples app?

Maybe only the app causes the error?

hope that helps..

regards

----------

